# Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar



## Brexzidian7794 (21. Januar 2020)

*Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Seit heute ist die  allerneuste der Straigt Power 11 Serie Modele von Be quit mit Platinium effizienz verfügbar.
Die Netzteil Serie fängt bei der kleinste variante mit 550Watt an und geht bis zu 1200Watt.
Und was auch neu ist das ab der 650 Watt Klasse über einen zweiten 8-Pin-Anschluss verfügt, um auch High-End-Mainboards- und Prozessoren mit ausreichend Leistung versorgen kann.
Allen weiteren Specs und Preise,kann man hier nach lesen und bei Caseking gibt sie schon zu kaufen,

be quiet! kuendigt effiziente und leise Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum an - Hardwareluxx

grüße Brex


----------



## NOQLEMIX (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Damit dürfte die Dark Power Pro Serie nun endgültig obsolet sein.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Sind auch günstiger als erwartet. Das normale E11 550W liegt bei Cyberport bei knapp 100€, das neue bei 110€.


----------



## azzih (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Artikel klingt schon etwas so als sei das jetzt eine krasse Neuerung. Andere Hersteller haben aber schon ziemlich lange Platinum Netzteile im Sortiment und seien wir mal ehrlich, die meisten besseren Netzteile sind in der Praxis eh nicht hörbar. Hab von Be Quiet schon alle Serien gehabt, man hört keinen der Lüfter. Seasonic Prime hab ich auch noch hier, ebenfalls unhörbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Damit dürfte die Dark Power Pro Serie nun endgültig obsolet sein.



Die bis einschließlich dem 11er ja, das waren sie eigentlich schon seit es das Straight 11 gab.

Beim Dark Power 12 ist ja noch nicht klar wies performt bzw. was es genau kann da es noch nicht im Handel ist. Das Ding zielt wahrscheinlich eher aufs Seasonic Prime Titanium und steht nicht in Konkurrenz zum StraightPower - aber das ist auch ne andere Zielgruppe.


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Sind bestimmt wieder sehr gute Netzteile.
Aber wie @azzih schon richtig schrieb, gibt es solche Versionen bereits länger. Ich nutze ein "Platinum-NT" seit 2015!
Gruß T.


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Beim Dark Power 12 ist ja noch nicht klar wies performt bzw. was es genau kann da es noch nicht im Handel ist. Das Ding zielt wahrscheinlich eher aufs Seasonic Prime Titanium und steht nicht in Konkurrenz zum StraightPower - aber das ist auch ne andere Zielgruppe.



Das P12 wird es nur in 1200 und 1500 Watt Versionen geben.
Ob es auch leistungsschwächere Modelle geben wird, hat BeQuiet zwar nicht ausgeschlossen, sind aber auch nicht geplant.
Ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass vielleicht Ende des Jahre auch kleinere P12 Netzteile geben wird, aber dann sicher ohne den Digital Kram, um sie günstiger anbieten zu können.


----------



## cordonbleu (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Sehr schön, dass bequiet hier mit der Zeit geht und die Effizienz der Geräte verbessert. Hoffentlich werden viele Interessenten beim Kauf die Platinum Version nehmen und nicht die nur geringfügig günstigere Gold Version. 
Ich für mich muss allerdings sagen, dass das SP schon eher für Enthusiasten ist, die bereit sind einen ordentlichen Aufpreis zu zahlen. Die preisliche Differenz zum, ebenfalls goldzertifiziertem, Pure Power ist mit der Stromersparnis während der Betriebsdauer nahezu unmöglich auszugleichen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Ich mache es davon abhängig, ob der Preis des normalen E11 noch fällt.


----------



## onlygaming (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich mache es davon abhängig, ob der Preis des normalen E11 noch fällt.



Ich denke eher gar nicht. Unter 90€ werden die nicht gehen, das war schon bei den E10ern so.

Und 10-15€€ sind jetzt kein Beinbruch. Würde das E11 Platin nehmen.
Da mein E11 aber erst 2 Jahre alt ist wird das sicher noch 5 Jahre drin bleiben.

Nächstes Netzteil wird dann wahrscheinlich Titanium zertifiziert sein.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Mein E9 wird dieses Jahr 7 Jahre alt, da denke ich schon über einen Austausch nach.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Man beachte mal die Effizienz,

wer nicht gerade 24/7 seinen Rechner laufen lässt

kommt auch noch mit älteren Modellen gut über die Runden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das P12 wird es nur in 1200 und 1500 Watt Versionen geben.



Ja, hab ich auch gehört - damit sind sie für mich (und die allerallermeisten anderen User die nicht sinnlos hohe Wattzahlen kaufen) völlig uninteressant.
Aber macht nix, ich hab noch 11 Jahre Restgarantie auf meinem Prime


----------



## onlygaming (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Ich denke das E11 Gold wird mit der Zeit auslaufen und das Platinum wird das einfach "ersetzen".


----------



## Cosmas (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Hmm...also der Unterschied zum SP11 mit Gold Zertifizierung ist ja nicht sehr gross, das diese teilweise sogar so schon knapp an Platinum heranreichen, 
da sie aber nur ca nen 10mehr kosten, kann man darüber hinwegsehen. 

Die hochwertige "wireless" Technik und nochmal bessere DC-DC Wandlung etc darin, macht die Teile so oder den PP überlegen und nun eben noch effizienter, für kaum teurer...
kommt mir gerade gelegen, da weitere Umbaumaßnahmen angedacht sind und so ein SP11 ohnehin als Ersatz fürs SP10 angedacht war, dann kommt ihr Platinumchens.


----------



## orca113 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Damit dürfte die Dark Power Pro Serie nun endgültig obsolet sein.



Ja so sieht es aus. Schade. 

Denke da wird was in Arbeit sein aber was ich da gehört habe klingt für mich nicht überzeugend. Vermutlich werde ich mich nach einem Seasonic umsehen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Ich werde mal abwarten und schauen, ob im Laufe des Jahres kleinere Modelle des P12 kommen.
Mein P11 hat zwar schon ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel aber es raucht ja jetzt nicht plötzlich ab.


----------



## Tolotos66 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich werde mal abwarten und schauen, ob im Laufe des Jahres kleinere Modelle des P12 kommen.
> Mein P11 hat zwar schon ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel aber es raucht ja jetzt nicht plötzlich ab.



An der Quelle saß der Knabe 
Gruß T.


----------



## markus1612 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich werde mal abwarten und schauen, ob im Laufe des Jahres kleinere Modelle des P12 kommen.
> Mein P11 hat zwar schon ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel aber es raucht ja jetzt nicht plötzlich ab.



Same.
Wenn keine kleineren Modelle kommen, frag ich mich wirklich, wer bei BeQuiet was geraucht hat.
1200 und 1500W sind für 99% der Leute vollkommen uninteressant.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Denen reicht dann aber wohl auch das E11 / E11-Pt aus.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Same.
> Wenn keine kleineren Modelle kommen, frag ich mich wirklich, wer bei BeQuiet was geraucht hat.
> 1200 und 1500W sind für 99% der Leute vollkommen uninteressant.



Deswegen gibt es wohl jetzt die E11 Modelle in Platinum.
Wer aber das P12 kaufen soll, ist mir echt schleierhaft.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Denen reicht dann aber wohl auch das E11 / E11-Pt aus.



Darum geht es wohl, aber wen soll das P12 ansprechen? 
Bencher und Co kaufen sich eh Single Rail Netzteile und Multi GPU ist tot.
Hört sich an, als wenn das P12 am Markt vorbei entwickelt wurde.


----------



## Guru4GPU (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es wohl, aber wen soll das P12 ansprechen?
> Bencher und Co kaufen sich eh Single Rail Netzteile und Multi GPU ist tot.
> Hört sich an, als wenn das P12 am Markt vorbei entwickelt wurde.



Höchstens etwa für Miner, aber selbst da wäre ich mir nicht sicher, außer es gibt dieses Jahr wieder einen Boom


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*

Bin momentan erstmal mit einem Platinum-Netzteil und einem Gold-Netzteil ausgestattet. Für mich besteht erstmal kein Bedarf, aber schön zu sehen, dass bequiet auch ein Platinum Mittelklassenetzteil anbietet um sich wieder von den eigenen Einsteigernetzteilen abzusetzen.

Es fällt allerdings auf, dass Sie sich wie auch Seasonic nun ein 450Watt-Modell einfach einsparen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Neuste Netzteilserie Straight Power 11 Platinum ist verfügbar*



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Es fällt allerdings auf, dass Sie sich wie auch Seasonic nun ein 450Watt-Modell einfach einsparen.



Das 450er Modell ist letztendlich ein 550er Modell mit einem anderen Aufkleber. Daher spart man sich das jetzt.


----------

